# choking or gurgling hangman sounds



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone have any good choking grugling sounds they could send me? I am looking for something for a hangman i am going to build, (thanks dr. m , and death lord for the inspiration). I just dont have any very good sounds to express his agony. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm looking for the same...so I'll stay tuned! I might have to find some old movie clips... going searching right now.

Dennis


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

modification of this maybe?!





Dennis


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Perhaps these sounds will work? http://www.soundsnap.com/tags/strangle


----------

